# Pitty And Dalmation?



## TDTIPMO (Jun 17, 2011)

I got this guy from a local lady and she told me he was American Bulldog, but I don't see it. I think he looks more like a pit, mixed with something else. I'm just not sure what it is. Anyone have any ideas. Just curious what other people are thinking.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like an Aussie cattle dog x to me.


----------



## TDTIPMO (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah I had thought that too because of the spots, but he definitely has a pit head. There's no way it's a true bulldog, even though that's what I was told. I could care less either way. He is an awesome dog. I just wish I knew what he really was.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I can see some ACD too I think. He's so cute!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd say ACD x pit. Bulldogs are notorious for health problems, especially when obtained from questionable sources, so you're probably better off with an unknown mix.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

American Bulldogs don't have any major problem that I know of. I own one. I think GottaLuvMutts is thinking English Bulldog. But I don't see any AB in your dog! Sorry.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

LeRoymydog said:


> American Bulldogs don't have any major problem that I know of. I own one. I think GottaLuvMutts is thinking English Bulldog. But I don't see any AB in your dog! Sorry.


From Wikipedia (please excuse the awful source - I was looking for something public):
"Some health problems in American bulldogs are often found within certain genetic lines, and are not common to the entire breed, while others, such as neuronal ceroid lipofuscinosis (NCL),[2] Ichthyosis,[3] disorders of the kidney and thyroid, ACL tears, hip dysplasia, cherry eye, elbow dysplasia, entropion, ectropion, and bone cancer are more common to the general population of American Bulldogs. There are DNA tests available to help breeders screen breeding animals for NCL (neuronal ceroid lipofuscinosis [2] and Ichthyosis. It is highly recommended to spend time to research your breeder information, including your American Bulldog's family history. A Penn Hip (Pennsylvania Hip Improvement project) or OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) screening is recommended for all potential breeding animals."

...but I agree that health problems are even more common among English bulldogs.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

ok... but you find weird stuff from any pure bred dog... I'm just saying in general AB's are usually healthy.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

looks like an overweight bully breed (pit bull probably)/heeler.


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

I see Australian Cattle Dog as well (mixed with pittie).


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

ACD+Pittie 

Also, not to offend Bubba, but he looks like a girl in the first pic.  Probably just the angle though.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

HersheyBear said:


> looks like an overweight bully breed (pit bull probably)/heeler.


Yes, I was going to say the same thing...referring to the overweight part. OP, please don't take this the wrong way (I know you just got the dog, so clearly not your fault), but he could probably stand to lose a few pounds.


----------



## TDTIPMO (Jun 17, 2011)

I've had the dog since he was a puppy. He's not overweight. Maybe it looks that way because he's laying down. I don't know what the hell he is but oh well, not that big of a deal. Thanks for the suggestions anyway.


----------

